# My new $14.00 baby! :>



## Tomo (Jan 19, 2012)

I saw this handsome guy and couldn't pass him up. He did not have a price on him when I found him and he was sitting with several $5.99 male Bettas but when he got passed under the scanner he was a hefty $13.99... But that's alright, he is well worth it. After many scenarios he has been named "Houdini". It fits him VERY well. lol


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

14bucks, i say you got a good deal. Is he a HM dragon? He is gorgeous.


----------



## Tomo (Jan 19, 2012)

Im not sure what he is. He was labeled as a half-moon male... but I disagree. He looks as if he has a "rosetail"...


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

That is the perfect name! :-D Congrats on the new addition, he is a nice looking fella


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

your right, i think i can sort of see the rose tail "feathering". Show us a flare and we'll tell for sure.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

He looks like a dragonscale halfmoon (or rosetail-not sure which). What a beautiful boy! Great find!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

what a super lucky find :-D he is gorgeous love the name and the coloring


----------



## Tomo (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks ill post another picture soon.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty boy :shock: I have a plakat boy with those same colors.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow! he looks almost like my Edward :shock:
but your betta's so gorgeous!


----------



## Tomo (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry this is the best I could do. He was not working with me at all. T.T


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! huge dorsal fin there! is it a DT?


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

oh haha yes it is! just saw the other pics. XD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Kinda looks like a halfmoon to me. Maybe a rose-tail. 
Anyway, pretty fishy!


----------



## Tomo (Jan 19, 2012)

Is DT shirt for "double tail"?


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

haha! shirt! yes its short for double tail. You can also tell because the dorsal fin runs half the length of its back.


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

omg he's beautiful


----------



## Tomo (Jan 19, 2012)

I lost my Houdini last night. I am very sad. I don't know what he died from... ;,{


----------



## jediwing (Mar 22, 2012)

Tomo said:


> I lost my Houdini last night. I am very sad. I don't know what he died from... ;,{


Oh no! I'm so sorry! :-(


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sorry he died! He was pretty...


----------



## Strickland (Aug 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Strickland (Aug 28, 2011)

just got this one for $14.00


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss  (@ Strickland, gorgeous!)


----------

